# Husqvarna 365 Special



## mellow (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey guys, I have come across a rebuilt 365 special with a 20" chain, As per the seller it has a new starter cover, ner bar cover and has been totally rebuilt from the crankshaft out, seals bearings, pistons, rings. This saw has about 25 hours since being rebuilt and runs excellent.    The guy is asking $275.00 for it,  from what I have read so far it seems to be a good saw,  just wanted to double check before I spend that kinda cash.


----------



## midwestcoast (Oct 27, 2010)

Never run one. All I know is they are a pro quality saw not sold in U.S. anymore, but still sold in Canada. Basically a 372XP with a smaller P&C and a little lower-revving, torqueier set-up. If you cut decent sized wood it should do well for you I'd guess. Should pull a 24" B&C very well if needed.

---Edit--- I see it's the 365 not 365 Special that's still sold in Canada.  Here are specs for the current 365:
Engine specification Cylinder displacement 4 cu.inch / 65.1 cm³ 
Power output 4.6 hp / 3.4 kW 
Idling speed 2700 rpm 
Maximum power speed 9000 rpm 
Cylinder bore 1.89 inch / 48 mm 
Cylinder stroke 1.42 inch / 36 mm 
Ignition system SEM AM50 
Ignition module air gap 0.01 " / 0.3 mm 
Spark plug NGK BPMR7A 
Electrode gap 0.02 " / 0.5 mm 
Carburettor model name C3M-EL2B 
Fuel tank volume 1.62 US pint / 0.77 lit 
Oil tank volume 0.84 US pint / 0.4 lit 
Oil pump type Adjustable flow 
Oil pump capacity 4-20 ml/min 
Cutting equipment Chain pitch 3/8" 
Recommended bar length, min-max 15"-28" / 38-70 cm 
Chain speed at max power 67.91 fts / 20.7 m/s 
Emission, vibration & noise data Equivalent vibration level (ahv , eq) front / rear handle 3.6/3.5 m/s² 
Sound pressure level at operators ear 102.5 dB(A) 
Guaranteed sound power level, LWA 114 dB(A) 
Overall dimensions Weight (excl. cutting equipment) 13 lbs / 6 kg 

Maybe 365 Special has a larger P&C?


----------



## smokinj (Oct 27, 2010)

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> Never run one. All I know is they are a pro quality saw not sold in U.S. anymore, but still sold in Canada. Basically a 372XP with a smaller P&C and a little lower-revving, torqueier set-up. If you cut decent sized wood it should do well for you I'd guess. Should pull a 24" B&C very well if needed.
> 
> ---Edit--- I see it's the 365 not 365 Special that's still sold in Canada.  Here are specs for the current 365:
> Engine specification Cylinder displacement 4 cu.inch / 65.1 cm³
> ...




Seems like a pretty fair price......


----------



## mellow (Oct 27, 2010)

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> Maybe 365 Special has a larger P&C?



Only difference I think is the air filter.

I saw some older posts about the 365 special, you guys still recommending this saw?


----------



## muncybob (Oct 27, 2010)

If you don't buy it, I will !


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Oct 27, 2010)

you always can upgrade that saw to a 372XP by changing the piston and cylinder.
i say go for it, looks like a good deal.....but you never know with used.


----------



## HittinSteel (Oct 27, 2010)

If it checks out and was rebuilt by a competent person or a dealer, it is worth $275. Very good saw.


----------



## zzr7ky (Oct 27, 2010)

I would do it.  I paid a hair more for my Makita 6401.  Get cutting!!

Mike


----------



## mellow (Nov 8, 2010)

Well I picked the saw up yesterday and put it to work.  Put it to the test on a nice size silver maple, my 42cc 18" craftsman took about 15 minutes to cut through this thing,  the 365 does it in about 4 minutes!  That 20" bar sliced it like hot butter.


----------



## HittinSteel (Nov 9, 2010)

Glad you're enjoying it....... those 2 saws are both chainsaws, but beyond that, they really have nothing in common LOL.


----------



## moosetrek (Nov 9, 2010)

Congrats on the new saw!  Good tools definitely make the work more fun.


----------



## mellow (Nov 10, 2010)

Anyone done the muffler mod to the 365 special before?  Did you see a difference in power?  I was also looking at the cylinder and piston upgrade to make it a  372xp,  did you do it yourself or did a shop do it for you?


----------



## smokinj (Nov 10, 2010)

I would run it til she blows ( if that ever happens) Then up grade it at that point.


----------



## HittinSteel (Nov 10, 2010)

mellow said:
			
		

> Anyone done the muffler mod to the 365 special before?  Did you see a difference in power?  I was also looking at the cylinder and piston upgrade to make it a  372xp,  did you do it yourself or did a shop do it for you?



shoot me a PM and I'll help walk you through a muffler mod........ definitely worth doing on this saw. 

I wouldn't make it a 372 right now.


----------



## mellow (Nov 11, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> I would run it til she blows ( if that ever happens) Then up grade it at that point.



Since it has a new piston in it I am reluctant to spend $120 on the parts to do the upgrade plus shop time,  if it makes a world of difference I would however consider doing it.

Sending you a PM hittinsteel


----------



## spencer186 (Nov 15, 2010)

I've had a 365 Special since 2000.  Only problem I've ever had is a mild acceleration problem I can't seem to get rid of even after adjusting the carb.  Just tends to bog when gassing it off idle.  Other than that for a 10 year old saw it runs great.  If you can believe it I picked up a nice used 394XP with a 24" bar for $275 in the spring.  Wanna see wood cutting, hold on!  That sucker makes it look like its snowing!


----------

